# Miter Saw or Radial Arm Saw which one you prefer?



## handyman_pk (Jun 2, 2008)

I am establishing my home workshop space is limited. I can't put every thing in it, but don't wanna skip versatility of different tools. need guideline to finalize my tools list.

if you have to chose one tool Miter Saw or Radial Arm Saw which one you buy and worth spending?


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

A Miter saw is more accurate and more portable. if you get a compound slide, about the only thing that you can't do on it is rip. and I don't like ripping on a radial arm, tho I have done it in a pinch.

dados are easier on the radial arm or cuts to a given depth for notching, etc, getting a good depth stop set on miter is iffy at best.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm on the other side of the fence here, I really like a radial arm saw, they can be very useful…In my opinion i'd go for the Radial Arm…Dados are a breeze.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Handyman,

I have to go with Fred on the miter saw. I use mine almost as often as I do my table saw. With my slider I can crosscut 12" stock. The only advantage that the RAS has is in dadoing long pieces. But if I am going to cut a dado I would rather do it on my table saw, freehand with my router or router table as opposed to a RAS.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I have both. I use the RAS most. The miter saw stays in my storage building. No particular reason - just like the RAS better.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It also depends on what type of work you are doing. If you do a bunch of general carpentry, I would think the miter saw is more portable. I have mine on a mobile cart and can easily take to where the work is at. My RAS is less mobile.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you get a RAS I would advise you to steer clear of
the Craftsman and other handyman saws… even those
made today.

The old Dewalts are known to hold their settings. The
old Delta's do too.

A RAS will do a much wider range of work than a miter
saw. If you could have just one I would choose the
Radial saw for in-shop work.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Blake did a nice restoration of an old Dewalt. It came out great.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3104


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

I have both right now. I find myself using my RAS for doing rough cuts on wide boards that my miter saw could never handle. I use my miter saw for fine work and choping smaller parts. I am considering getting a 12" sliding mitersaw and letting go of the RAS. You rarely find boards over 12" wide now so the 16" capasity of the RAS is sort of mute. I have even considered the Festool's table and circular saw combo. That is an espensive route but it would provide for a wider capsity cross cut and a little more diversty.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

miter saw. its more accurate and i hate the idea of pulling the saw towards you with an ROS.


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

I have had my craftsman RAS for thirty years and would not part with it for any miter saw, which I have in a corner.


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

I have two ras and one miter. I use both ras. One is set up for dados and the other is set up for moulding.
my saws are dewalts and there are a world of things they are capable of. My miter saw is set up and ready for use but i have only used it a couple of times in the past 3 years.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a old Dewalt Power Shop 925 and wouldn't give it up for 2 miter saws. I grew up using the RAS, and feel that I can do much more with the RAS. I think RAS are more accurate and precise than a mitersaw, but that's just what I am accustomed to.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

They're different animals though they are both primarily crosscut saws. The compound miter can do all kinds of bevels and miters with inherently more accuracy. Not that RAS are inaccurate but rather that they're more easily misaligned or knocked out of alignment. That said, you've got a great deal more crosscut capacity, the ability to rip [carefully and with proper hold-downs], the use of a dado head, a power take-off spindle for overarm routing, etc., etc. So the RAS is a more versatile platform BUT the compound miter saw is inherently more accurate.

Loren is right on about choosing either an old Dewalt or Delta. I'd choose the Delta with it's turret design.

Another alternative you might want to consider is a "sliding" compound miter saw. They have the tighter tolerances of the chop saw with the added crosscut capacity of an RAS. Something to think about.

always,
J.C.

P.S. I'm on my third compound miter saw. This one is a P-C 12" that has the laser guides, Schweeeet!


----------



## handyman_pk (Jun 2, 2008)

guys thanks for guidance and shearing your thoughts,

*jcees* & *Francisco Luna* what i will be doing in future i don't know, i made small clocks to big cupboards, Cabinets door, any thing which i like to customize or build. so i need versatile tool.

as *Loren* said he will go for RAS because its capable of doing lots of things. I am with u Loren. i see RAS in action and like this tool.

*jcees* alternative idea of "sliding" compound miter saw is great at the moment. may be its will be good choice for starting.

this post become survey kind of thing. some how equal votes for both tools, all who use the Miter saw is because of accuracy. its good no compromise on quality.

now i wanna ask another Question what kind of accuracy and tolerance RAS can perform?


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

The accuracy of the RAS is all about the quality of the machine, how accurately you set it up (which is quite a chore) and how careful you are using it. I have an old 1970s Craftsman RAS and I use it quite a bit for cross cutting, especially long boards. I also use the motor takeoff for drum sanding. If you use it to lop off 2×4's and get rough with it, it can get knocked out of alignment.

A RAS is a nice tool to have in the shop. The biggest difference between a RAS and a sliding compound miter saw is it's ability to make cuts with the blade held above and parallel to the table. This is particularly useful for cross cutting dados. The biggest difference between a RAS and a table saw is that the tool moves over the work instead of moving the work over the tool. This makes it useful for cutting long stock.

HTH


----------



## handyman_pk (Jun 2, 2008)

ChicoWoodnut another RAS fan. that means skills + good tool can produce quality work. 1970's RAS wow this machine is life time investment,

difference between RAS and table saw/ sliding miter saw are very handy options. i didn't notice it these differences, no doubt very versatile tool.


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

I have both saws and the miter saw is my saw of preference…after the table saw. My RAS rarely even gets turned on….just my 2 cents worth….


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Again, as previously mentioned, go with as much saw as you can afford. The RAS is a versatile machine and if you buy a good one then you'll probably turn to it often. Check the differences in design before you buy and again, I like the turret style arm by Delta.

always,
J.C.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a '70s Delta RAS that is a dedicated dado machine. I would not trade it for anything. I do not own a miter saw and probably never will unless I start framing houses again. By the way, not to show my age, but back when I did that we used circular saws. Built a lot of houses with those and put down many squares of shingles with a hatchet. But I digress. All the young guys want miter saws but if you get a RAS, buy an older one. bbqKing

P.S. Does anybody out there still cut inside crown molding corners with their eyeball and a razor knife?


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

This question always starts a debate! I like a 12" miter. Wish I had a sliding, but I get by. I like the force projecting towards the table and fence. That said, I can't say I've used a RAS a tenth as much, so my opinion is a bit limited.


----------



## Wudbutcher (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmm, all replies are interesting. I have an old delta radial arm saw that must be forty years old and also have a Hitachi C12RSH 12-Inch Sliding Compound Miter saw with Laser. I use the Hitachi more than the RAS but when I use the RAS I enjoy it I find it accurate and great for long stock. Guess if I only had one I would go with the Sliding Compound Miter for the type of woodworking I do. Just my two cents.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a RAS & use it mainly for docking long & short lengths. The purists may not agree but I think the mitre saw is easier to set up, more portable & more user friendly. Despit that the RAS is a very handy robust machine.


----------



## handyman_pk (Jun 2, 2008)

hi guys i read every post and gone through all videos that i can find on this topic, in my openion RAS is a versatile tool. it can perform many tasks, but every single task need little tuneup, i think its not the mater of liking and disliking its work flow which decide what tool you need. miter saw is fast way to chop miter, if my budget allows me i must buy RAS.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Slide miter saw for me 12in.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a totally different take on this. If you are limited on space and are looking for versatility I would reconsider both options and put my space/money toward a better table saw and or accessories. A table saw can cut dadoes, cut very accurate miters and cross cut very precisely (with a shopmade cross cut sled). I build furniture, small tables and casegoods and used my miter saw a lot until I built a simply shop made cross cut sled. That changed the way I work. Since then I rarely use my miter saw and only use it for cutting rough lumber to length which I could easily do with a circular saw bringing it to final dimension on my TS.


----------



## handyman_pk (Jun 2, 2008)

*Jarrod_Murphree* and *bfd* thats what i m talking.tool choice is all about work and work flow. you both have different work flow, one is working in shop other at job-site. bfd you are absolutely correct Table Saw can do lot.while working in shop, i like to work with jigs on table saw as you do. on job-site just for chopping miter is best .


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I like the sliding miter saws instead of RAS. Beacause they have brakes.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I Guess we all get to add our 2 cents. 50 years ago when I took multiable shop courses RAS was almost the backbone of many shops. I used many of them but was never very comfortable with them. I considered them (and still do) as having a high risk for operator injury. Pulling that spining blade toward me. I have a non-sliding rigid 12" which i use quite a bit. On sliding model remember that you cut by pushing the blade toward the rear ie away from you. If your work is going to require a lot of miters nothing else will work as well as the miter saw and you won't need to spend the x-tra $ for the sliding type. My miter is on a stand and will some day will have "wings" which adds the ability to to cut across long lengths. Accurate to a fault, if a cut is 'off' it means I set wrong. There a many, many, paterns for miter saw 'tables' and I am certain any of them can be modified the make the saw quickly and easily movable, probally nothing more that butterflay nuts, BUT again, reread 'bfd'.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

With a RAS as well as a slide miter saw I generally cut
"European style" - pulling the saw head towards me,
positioning the stock, and then pushing to cut.

This is a safer approach I am pretty sure. It's more
work though. Even though I find the RAS incredibly
versatile I have enough other tools that I don't
use one.

If you set up a RAS against one shop wall with long tables,
cutoff stops, etc… you can flip it from 45L to 90 to 45R
pretty darn fast. If you do any installations you'll need
a jobsite saw anyway though - and the portable miter saw
excel in that area and also works fine in the shop.

I truly thing the RAS is a versatile tool for furniture making
but for convenience the portable miter saw wins.


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

I am new to this site and this is my first post. I own and both, but because I only have room for one the RAS is out in the shed. It still gets used occasionally. In my opinion the RAS is a much more dangerous tool. At 10 years old I watched my dad take the tips off two fingers while ripping a board. (He just got his first pair of bifocals which may have skewed his line of sight.) I also knew another gentleman that on the first attempt pulled the saw into his forearm. When that healed he went ahead and took off a finger. Even with the guards in place you have a free moving saw with most of the blade above what is being cut. With a miter saw as soon as you let go of the switch the saw will stop and pull away from the cut area. As with most tools, you have to reach for the switch on the RAS.

In every case the accident could have been prevented but lets face it almost everyone takes a short cut now and then. If they didn't I would not have a job as I work as a safety professional.

One note on the sliding miter saw, which is what I have, is they take up a large footprint if you think about the space behind the saw. Many times you will see miter saws set into the work tables. Can't do that with a slider. I actually like both saws and if I had the room both would be in the workshop. With a good miter saw and table saw there is not a lot you can't do. The big exception is crosscut dados on a long board. A RAS excells at that and does not require a lot of set up.

Looking forward to being part of the group.


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

I prefer the old dewalts over the miter saw. so much more you can do with a ras. I have two and use both all the time one the 10" 1958 I use for dado. the 9" 1953 I use for just about every thing elce. They are highly acurate saws and seem to last a life time. The 10" cost me 100$ and the 9" was free. Plus you can get a world of attachments for the ras includeing a lathe.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a 12" dual compound Bosch slider. I will never go back to a radial. I use it for roughing stock, decking, framing work, the whole gamut. It is very precise, but needs calibrating frequently because of it's mobility. Banging around in a truck takes it's toll

For precision work I generally either use my Dad's old Ryobi 10" miter (circa 1982) or his really old cast iron miter box, which Christ may have used during his carpentry career.

bbqking- I think I am the last guy in the country that still copes crown. I usually have a crowd of young guys standing around me on a site saying "what the hell is he doing?" I'll admit to using a scribe though, it makes things go much faster, especially when you bill by the foot.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Ripping with any circular saw is inherently dangerous without 
a splitter - which few radial arm saws have. I had an INCA
that had a splitter that was well designed.

Ripping solid wood on a table saw without a splitter is 
dangerous too. I'm not saying I recommend ripping on
a RAS, but I have done it and if you set it up correctly
with hold-downs and anti-kickback palls it's a fairly safe 
operation, at least on shorter pieces.


----------

